

Charles Stross and the invention of robots.txt - pushingbits
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2009/06/how_i_got_here_in_the_end_part_3.html

======
pushingbits
Just picked that one because I thought it was particularly interesting, but
the other ones are pretty good, too, like the second start-up death march:
[http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/2009/06/how_i_go...](http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/2009/06/how_i_got_here_in_the_end_part_4.html)

Or you can read the complete series here:
[http://www.antipope.org/charlie/who_am_i/autobio-all-
redacte...](http://www.antipope.org/charlie/who_am_i/autobio-all-
redacted.html)

If you don't know Charles Stross, he's an SF author and he also has a hacker
news account. I read one book by him, Halting State, which is about a break-in
in an MMO vault among other things. It had the most real-feeling near future
SF settings I've come across.

~~~
ojilles
_Accelerando_ and my others are highly recommended as well.

